# My... empty... Loft



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Et All,

Well, my loft is done... errr... well, done enough that if the postman knocked on my door now, I could put birds in it without them escaping. I've got all the wire up, a trap and landing board built, enough perches to start with and even 6 nest boxes done. I've got waterers, feeders, bath pan, grit, carcoal and feed standing by as well.

I've got an order for more V-perches coming from Jedds and I want to pick-up some nest bowls too... and and some meds for Canker and a good Antibiotic to keep on hand. 

Now I need Birds!!! Well, I did Fed-Ex a check off to Foy's this past Friday for 6 YB Racing Homers. I suppose that's a start, huh?  I wish they were here now!  

Oh, and I'll swing by the grocery store soon for some Pedialite for them to drink when they first arrive... hopefully sometime this coming week.  

... then I get to start cleaning up poop.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like you are all set. When do your birds arrive? We'd love to see pictures of your loft and birds when it all comes together.

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Sounds like you are all set. When do your birds arrive? We'd love to see pictures of your loft and birds when it all comes together.
> 
> Terry


I hope he will ship Monday (tomorrow), which would put them here Wednesday... I figure 2 days from PA to CA.

I'll try to work the picture thing in the future.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

... "then I get to start cleaning up poop."

Whats even better is when they poop on your head. Kippy has got me twice and I swear that bird was laughing.  
She's such a sweet pij. LOL!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Now it is getting a little cooler here, I'll be wearing my 'poop jacket' when I help out in Cynthia's aviary - you can guess why it's called that 

Of course, pigeon folk react so different to others - if I get pooped on, I always reckon that's fine by me so long as it's a healthy poop!

John


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah, I'm thinking I'll be getting a bunch of dust masks and lab coats in my near future.  

Anyway, checked www.fedex.com and it says the package I sent to Foy's with a check and shipping info for my birds has arrived today. I'm not sure if the guy that does the pigeons is going to be in or not today... when I talked to him this past Friday, I guess I caught him in the middle of loading up his truck to go to a show... so I don't know if it was just a weekend thing or maybe he's out part of all of this week too. Anyway, just speculating. If I don't hear from them by noonish my time, I may give them a call. 

Oh... and as far as the poop on the head thing, I think I read somewhere not to have any perches in your loft not much more then head height, so that's what I did in mine. We'll see if that makes any difference...  ... probably won't...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

_Oh... and as far as the poop on the head thing, I think I read somewhere not to have any perches in your loft not much more then head height, so that's what I did in mine. We'll see if that makes any difference... ... probably won't... _

You're right! They get me when I'm bending or kneeling  

John


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Talked to Foy's a bit earlier today and they said that my birds are "in the mail"... Express Mail from PA to CA, I'm figuring on them arriving by Wed Morning. I'll go by the Post Office on the way home to see if I can give them a "head's up" that I'm expecting live birds and can they take down my phone number and call for pick-up when they arrive. Wow! I'm really doing this... I hope I give them a good home.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay, I got all the items noted in my first post in this thread.

Again, talked to Foy's and my birds are "in bound".

Went by the Post Office on the way home and talked to the clerk and gave them who the package was coming from (Foy's) and my Name and Addr... and my Home and Work numbers... and that I'd be expecting a package of "live birds" either tomorrow or most likely Wed A.M. The clerk said the truck arrives between 0430 and 0700... I said... "call anytime", please call both numbers until you get me. She said they would do that... ah, the advantages of living in a small town...  

Picked up some Pedialyte on the way home to give them their first drink when they arrive. Should I give it "straight up" or cut it with a bit of tap water?


What else am I missing????


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*Its 1915 Do you know where your birds are?*

 

Well... its 1915L... somewhere out there in the USA in the great USPS system is a box of 6 live YB Homers in-bound from PA to CA to me... I wonder where they are right this moment... I wonder what they're thinking just happened to them... wish they would arrive soon... but I know they won't be here until tomorrow, maybe, Wednesday, probably.

I just swept out the loft... *sigh* it will never be so clean, and poopless, again... and washed up all the waterers and feeders in prep.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I would take a picture of the loft before the new arrivals break it in.  
I'm excited waiting for these pigeons and there not even mine. I hope you take pictures and post them. I'm anxious to see them and pray they have a safe trip.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I'll work on the pics, but I don't have a digital camera nor do I own a scanner. I shoot 35mm film, usually B&Ws. Still in the early 20th Century I suppose.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

*In California!!!*

Well... according to the "track it" funciton at www.usps.gov, my soon to be new bird friends are in CA!

Shipment Activity Location Date & Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENROUTE LOS ANGELES CA 90009 09/28/04 1:23pm

ENROUTE PITTSBURGH PA 15231 09/27/04 6:36pm

ACCEPTANCE BEAVER FALLS PA 15010 09/27/04 1:41pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Zig, 

Congratulations on the "big step"! It does sounds rather exciting. Please do take some pictures for us of the birds and the un-pooped on and meticulously clean loft. You could buy a disposable camera even and have the pictures put onto disc for you. ;-)


Brad


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I do wish the Post Office would call and say I can come pick them up.  
I mean, they left LA this afternoon... which means they're either in Mojave or almost here. I wish I knew. I'll feel better when I know they've arrive and I get them home and get them some water and food.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Worried.
Its 0617 and the post office still hasn't called. I think I'm going to go by there on the way to work here in about 45 min. They said the would call between 0430 and 0700, most likely today, for pick-up of my birds.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Went by post office at about 0715 on my way to work.

Still no birds.

The tracking says they left the Mojave office this morning at like 0451. I could drive from Mojave to here and back and back AGAIN in that amount of time!

The gal at the post office said to check back at 0830 and she took my phone numbers down (Work & Home) and said they would call.

 Okay, I'm worried. They have been in route from Foy's since Monday afternoon. I sooo hope they're okay. I guess I'll find out here in a little bit.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hope they are there by now!!

John


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yep! They're here now and in the loft. All 6 made it fine. They're great looking birds. I have food and water and grit out for them, but as of yet, they haven't come down off of their perches to drink or eat. I really wish I'd see them drink before I head back to work; this is concerning me a bit, but right now they're all up on perches preening themselves and fluffing up and stretching their wings.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well... I have their food, grit, pic-pot and water out for them. They've yet to come down off the perches and eat or drink. Its 1020. They've been in the loft since about 0830. I had thought that after 2 days in a shipping box they would be at least way thirsty. I have to head back to work. They know there's "stuff" down there because they keep looking. I scattered some seed on the floor too for them to find. I hope they jump down and drink and eat while I'm gone. I'll be back around 1700. I do hope they'll settle. I suppose it takes a few days. Anyway, it was SOOOOO cool to open the box and see 8 little eyes looking up at me.


----------

